# Simple, cordless solution for quick nailing (heh heh heh)



## Picklehead

Yeah, never again with Sears here, too. I ordered something from them at a great price with free shipping. When I went to check out, there was a $5 shipping fee attached. I just blew it off, thinking it might get credited at some point, no big deal anyway at the price. After the product arrived, I called them to discuss it, had them pull up THEIR WEB PAGE, and tell me that a) yes, in fact, it did state free shipping and b) no, in fact, I wasn't getting free shipping. They told me they were just the "storefront" for the item, and weren't responsible for the actual transaction!!! I asked them to tell me the name of the company at the top of the webpage we were looking at (SEARS!), and what company would appear on my credit card statement (again, SEARS!). Rather than waste any more time dealing with it, I thought I would just join the legions of Sears haters and spread this story any chance I got. They suck. Enjoy your nailer, it's not its fault it's parents are scum.


----------



## ajw1978

They are scum. I shouldn't wish ill on people, but I look forward to the day all of their customer service staff is laid off. Maybe then they'll appreciate the importance of a $35.91 refund.


----------



## dgage

Luckily I haven't had the issues with Sears that a few of you have had but I do have quite a few tools, fine, a LOT from the C3 system and I've been very happy other than some of the cheaper ("included") batteries that wouldn't charge on the quad charger. Related to this specific review, I have the option of pneumatic with several size nailers but I've been using the C3 brad nailer for the last couple months and I like it. I now don't use the loud compressor and pneumatics as much. So I concur that I really like this nailer.


----------



## timbertailor

Congratulations on your new acquisition. The convenience of not having a hose an firing up\dragging around a compressor definitely is an attractive selling point.

And, as long as we are Sears bashing, I too will never shop there again.

I too spent the better part of my Sunday night shopping on the internet for some hand tools for the car and decided that, with Sear's sale, I would buy them from them first thing Monday morning. I printed out the sale page with all the part numbers and pictures. I have found that the minimum wage staff that have no clue need all the help they can get to actually produce the item you want. So, I give them the paper work, he goes and pulls the item, brings it up front and rings it up. I was impressed. It took less than 5 minutes and I was all set to get started on my project.

WRONG. The cost did not reflect the sale price. I pointed it out to the sales clerk and he did some keyboard pecking and said, "Sorry, that sale is over and we can no longer honor this price." I asked him to point out to me on the website where the expiration date for the sale was. He could not but still would not honor the price. I told him he could keep it.

I wasted more of my time than it was worth for the savings and I too will never step foot in a Sears again.


----------



## Dal300

Our Ace Hardware a few miles from us sells a lot of Sears crap. 
Since they are associated, they have to have 'X' amount of shelf space at any time for the Sears lines.

They have been trying to do as little as possible to promote any of that stuff in the last two years.
In fact, they use to sell Sears/Craftsman lawnmowers, rototillers and other gasoline powered intruments of obstruction. 
They now have a few sears mowers still in boxes and have moved on to nice, decent Husqvarna equipment as the main line.


----------



## MarkDavisson

> I asked him to point out to me on the website where the expiration date for the sale was. He could not but still would not honor the price.
> - timbertailor


Unless it is a sales flyer that's viewable online, I don't believe most sites include advance notices of price changes.


----------



## ajw1978

Sears-bashing is fun. I have a meeting this week with one of their "executive team members." Sometimes, being a loudmouth media type can be fun.


----------



## Grumpymike

I too have been to Dell Hell and Sears Satin-ism … Never again, ... and now add Peachtree to the pile.


----------



## NormG

According to my dad who would have been 99 years old 2-18-15, had he not past on at the age of 86, would not of heard of any other place to go for tools but Sears. Me at 59 years of age, well the quality has just gone to none existent for just about everything they sell. You definitely have to be a wise consumer these days and that is why Lumberjocks is such a great group of wood workers


----------



## vernonator

I have the Ryobi version of this thing and I love it. Bought it to help with an office remodel I am doing - lots of face frames, toe kick etc. I have done the whole thing - over 300 nails and my battery is only down 1 bar. Yes a bit heavy, but way easier to move around than a compressor and hose. I would love a small 23ga version!!!!


----------



## MikeMcK

I've encountered several Craftsman items I've purchased lately from Sears that carry only a 3yr warranty and you need to provide the receipt for warranty replacement. I just assume buy some other brand that Lowes or HD sells with lifetime warranty. At least they'll take it back without a hassle.


----------



## timbertailor

> Sears-bashing is fun. I have a meeting this week with one of their "executive team members." Sometimes, being a loudmouth media type can be fun.
> 
> - ajw1978


I have some advice for them. Make Craftsman tools in America again with a lifetime warranty, charge Festool prices, and make a great margin with no oversea shipping costs. Quality is a niche market but there are customers willing to pay for it. It would be a shame to see the name remain just a pile of sawdust.


----------



## Mark1944

Earlier this week I got my Sears cordless nailer. I have a couple of cordless drills that use the same battery was a factor in choosing this piece. I read the previous comments and pretty much agree with most of it. The only negative I see for this tool is the heavy weight, but I'm guessing the price would sky rocket if exotic light weight materials were used to replace the heavy castings. If you're old with bad eyes like me, I suggest you go to the Sears web page for the nailer, click on the "owners manual" and print the 7 or 8 pertinent pages… they will be 2 times the size of the provided manual.

To me, the the biggest positive for this piece is the adjustments for wood density and brad length that allow for mar free shots. 3 or 4 test shots in scrap will dial in flush heads with no external dents. Also, it won't fire if it low or out of nails. My air guns keep firing even when empty and sometimes it's 5 or 6 shots before I notice I'm shooting blanks.

As far as Sears and Craftsman, it's a shame that they have gone into the dumper. I've been buying Craftsman tools since I was 12 and I still have most of them. I broke many a 12 point socket with a 1/2" impact gun and took them back to the store for a free replacement. I have a 10" table saw that got it's third set of bearings 2 years ago but is now relegated to a back-up piece. When I was 30, I got involved in building and maintaining race cars and got better tools, mostly Snap-On , Proto, Mac and the like. But I still use several of my old Craftsman wrenches and it always brings a smile to my face.


----------

